# Debit card alternative for instant pay please?



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey guys im in a bind, long story short i cant use my debit card right now for instant pay so i need a temporary fix. I looked through a bunch of threads but can't find anything recent. Does anyone have an idea of what I can use that's quick and easy I see something about the Green Dot card being used before in the past. I'm seeing mixed reviews about prepaid Visa cards, I'm sure there is an easy alternative out there I just haven't found it yet any suggestions would be very awesome thank you so much!


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

You can put a bank account number in the app. Go to account and scroll down to payment.


----------



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm sorry I should have been more specific, I need to use something besides my checking account


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah go to any ACE cash express store, they have a debit card that's like a checking account, that accepts direct deposit and has routing numbers and everything like a real checking account.


----------



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> Yeah go to any ACE cash express store, they have a debit card that's like a checking account, that accepts direct deposit and has routing numbers and everything like a real checking account.


Hey dude thank you! I actually have one of those right down the road from me. Appreciate the heads-up


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Do the uber sign up for GoBank account if you can wait 5 days for debit card. 

You can also sign up online w Chime Bank which is not a prepaid debit card and does not reject applicants for accounts.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Sure, let me know how it goes. My daughter had an emergency car repair a few months ago. I didn't have the cash so I helped her apply for a loan, they gave her 1k cash within an hour, with bad credit and a backwards checking account. People talk smack about predatory lending and fees and the like, but in the real world we just need a break sometimes.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

walmart has an american express debit card for $5. free cash loading in store and no monthly fees


----------



## Yellowservices (Jan 23, 2018)

Hawkdallas said:


> Hey guys im in a bind, long story short i cant use my debit card right now for instant pay so i need a temporary fix. I looked through a bunch of threads but can't find anything recent. Does anyone have an idea of what I can use that's quick and easy I see something about the Green Dot card being used before in the past. I'm seeing mixed reviews about prepaid Visa cards, I'm sure there is an easy alternative out there I just haven't found it yet any suggestions would be very awesome thank you so much!


Did the ace express debit card work for instant pay?



Chris1973 said:


> Yeah go to any ACE cash express store, they have a debit card that's like a checking account, that accepts direct deposit and has routing numbers and everything like a real checking account.


Did the ace cash debit card work for instant pay? I have emergency


----------

